# Ewe had a still born, how long will it take for her udders to dry up?



## CCassity (May 5, 2013)

My last maiden ewe's baby didn't make it, she has huge udders. How long will it take for her to dry up? I haven't put her on pasture just has grass hay and no grain. I am keeping my eye on her this is my first year with sheep and I'm not sure what to watch for as far as problems. Any input would be great. BTW they black headed dorpers.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like you are feeding her right!!!
In 2-3 days you should notice a big difference! Once it starts going down it goes fairly fast, as long as you don't try to milk her, or her body will automaticely make more! I have never had a problem with mastitis in first time sheep that have lost a lamb!!
Good luck! Keep up with the good work!!!


----------

